# What's YOUR comfort food?



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Just wondering... mine is PIE! I love pies.  I could live on apple or strawberry pie. I love them all but those 2 are the best. Oh and my friend's grandmother's ricotta sour cherry cheesecake... to die for,simply to die for.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

I could definately live off of.....wait for it.....oyster crackers haha. I LOVE those things. I could eat them forever. Same goes for saltine crackers SOOO yummy.


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Hmm...Tuna Helper and Hamburger Helper!! Sits so heavy but tastes sooooo good!!! lol


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

When I've had a poopy day, all I want is a huge plate of Mexican food. I always get two bean burritos with rice and beans on the side, and from La Hacienda, if anyone else has one of those. Sure, there is probably better Mexican restaurants, but that's my favorite.

And Junior Mints. I crush them with my tongue against the rood of my mouth and it makes me feel strong and powerful, and reminds that I can, in fact, live through whatever trials I'm facing.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

ricci = haha I do that with Jr. Mints too!


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

> oyster crackers


Lol I love those!  Especially when eating clam chowder. Mmmmmm...


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

not really a food but coke a cola is the only thing I want after a tough day


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

^^ YES! especially when it's been in the freezer and has little ice ships init..ahh..amazing..

but my straight go to comfort food has to be chicken tenders dipped in ranch dressing..good stuff..or the Moose Tracks ice cream with the chocolate freezy stuff..


----------



## Scoope (Oct 19, 2010)

cooking - the act of , rather than the eating , I go on a baking craze and we end up with bread and foccacia coming out of our ears

there is somthing about kneading dough that is very stress-releasing..


----------



## EternalSun (Mar 29, 2009)

Blueberries. I could eat them by the gallon. And pretty much anything at Olive Garden. It's sooooo good.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

STOPPPPPP! You guys are killin' me! I wanna eat any and all of the things you are talking about (except the oyster crackers).
Would love the recipe for that cheese cake. 
I make the best apple pie this side of the Mississippi! (well,. you know what I mean) I add a dash of almond extract and lemon juice and it's so yummy, and use several types of apples.


----------



## LovinMyRy (Nov 30, 2010)

Crab rangoons!..who am I kidding any,kind of chinese yummo!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

Mmmm....Anything fattening and creamy! I gained 10 pounds during an extremely stressful month because I lived off pudding and ice cream, haha.

I love cooking to destress too. I'm a baking master, and I can easily make the BEST fried rice ever...I really like those when I'm stressed.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

Just recently I found an ice cream I havn't been able to stay away from. Ben & Jerry's Karmal Sutra. Half is vanilla, half is chocolate with pieces of dark chocolate, and in the middle is a big circle of gewy caramel that goes all the way to the bottom. you can have as much or as little caramel with your bite as you want. Yummy!


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

> Blueberries. I could eat them by the gallon. And pretty much anything at Olive Garden. It's sooooo good.


Reminds me... I could eat, and have eaten, buckets of strawberries! They are my favorite fruit. 



> cooking - the act of , rather than the eating , I go on a baking craze and we end up with bread and foccacia coming out of our ears
> 
> there is somthing about kneading dough that is very stress-releasing..
> ​


Lol.  I find cooking stressing, but i think that's just because my mom is on my tail to make sure I don't screw up and my dad is on my head complaining I am making a mess.


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

Pasta. I love it. Especially with Alfredo sauce or maybe tomato/w Italian sausage or ground beef. I also pig out on chocolate if it's around, diet sodas, and pie or cake. Anything baked with lots of sugar really.


----------



## wishingforahorse (Jan 15, 2010)

Chocolate chip cookies! I could eat them all of the time! Lately my mom has been buying Burger King ones, and bringing them to me on her way home from work. That might be the reason why I'm gaining weight..I think my metabolism is slowing down. NOT GOOD!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

After a long day all I wat is a liter of cherry coke and Grandma's macaroni salad. At every show she comes to, she makes our little horse show extended family a big ol' bowl of it. It's not tangy like some of the deli stuff....It's to die for. I can't ever eat any other macaroni salad after hers. Everything else just tastes tangy and sour to me, but hers is cool and refreshing and just plain yummy!


----------



## BFFofHorses (Jan 29, 2010)

Chocolate. can't live without it


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

> I make the best apple pie this side of the Mississippi! (well,. you know what I mean) I add a dash of almond extract and lemon juice and it's so yummy, and use several types of apples.


If I ever pass through Mississippi I AM STOPPING BY AT YOUR PLACE FOR PIE!! Don't' worry I'll give you a few days warning so you can get ready to make them.  

Another comfort food I thought of. It's not my main one, but if I had to choose a chocolate bar it would DEFINITELY be a mars bar.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

For me its salty crispy goodness. Potato chips! And lots of them.


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Apple pie, lemon bars, bread pudding, the like. Basically anything fruity and bready.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Ice cream.

Bread hot out of the oven slathered with butter.

Mac N Cheese. 

Onion Rings. 

Pasta. 

Drrooooooll............


----------



## McuesHiSierra (Apr 10, 2011)

Hmm..I'd have to go with either blueberries like you EternalSun! Or perhaps a fresh slice of peach pie! Absolutely delicious!


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

chicken and sausage gumbo!!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Home made garlic mashed potatoes with real butter and cream.


----------



## Crystal09 (Jan 7, 2011)

Blueberries and Teddy Grams dipped in frosting.. yummmm =)


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

nutella & icecream (best combo ever!!)

molasos that i give to my horses (i eat it right out of the bucket!)

'shell chocolates' (i dont think they are actually called that but they are shaped like shells... they are made my lindt i think)


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

oh and chocolate pudding cake!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

Crisps or pringles nomnomnom i eat so so much and bacon fries by tayto i love them to!

also mashed potatoes with milk and butter and lots of salt.
And when all else fails its off to MacDonalds


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

hmmm, my friend's mom makes the most delicious apple cake.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

My grandma's chicken & noodles! She makes her noodles with duck eggs and they are so rich, yum!!!!! I think I need to call my grandma 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Pot roast swimming in gravy with garlic mashed potatoes, some variety of steamed veggies and crispy, hot, homemade rolls right out of the oven.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

Drooll..... 
my pasta carbonara with zucchini and bacon... 
i love to cook though and it de-stresses me...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Anything fried, greasy, and fattening .

I am currently on a kick with those El Monterrey microwave chimichangas and I can eat those things by the dozen.

Nothing will improve my mood quite like a double bacon cheeseburger and an order of chili cheese fries.


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

Crisps (potato chips) I recently found a new type that are "thick and crunchy" and they are yummy!


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

chicken salt hot chips


----------



## cfralic (Jan 17, 2011)

I love vegetarian chilli, pretty spicy, lots of different beans and mushrooms, my favourite!

I also looove mangoes.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Pasta. It's pretty much the base of my diet anyway, but I love to eat it whenever I can. Mac and cheese, fettuccini alfredo, 5 cheese ziti from Olive Garden. MMMM. 

Potatoes. Where I live, potatoes are their own food group: mashed potatoes, hash browns, french fries, fried, baked, chips, lefse, etc. 

Toast. I love toast and it makes me feel so much better if I'm upset about something.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Po, you sound like me. I'm a bit of a carb *****, I would say that 85-90% of my diet is chock full of carbs.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

I used to be hooked on bread, but I intentionally broke that obsession because I was becoming a little rolie polie.  Crackers are my weak point as well... and cereal. Mmmhhh. My favorite studying food is crackers and cereal.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

smrobs said:


> Po, you sound like me. I'm a bit of a carb *****, I would say that 85-90% of my diet is chock full of carbs.


Yep!  The only meat I really like is ham, which I love. I don't like chicken, turkey, or beef really at all, so I don't eat it. I eat pasta. All the time.If for some reason I had to go on a no-carb diet, I would probably just curl up in a corner and starve. :lol:


----------



## arashowjumper (Apr 28, 2011)

pizza and coca cola, that + horses my life is complete


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I do enjoy my meat as well, but it is usually sided with a large serving of bread like a hamburger with a thick bun. I have found that I thoroughly enjoy cajun ziti pasta with blackened chicken breast though.

This place is my favorite for cajun pasta: TGI Fridays.
Yummmmmmm


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

^^ i hate you.... my mouth is watering!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

:rofl: If it makes you feel any better, it's been about a year since I was able to get to a Fridays to eat that. It's still my fave though.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

oh my... fridays is the best.. here in NY they have the best pasta with penne a la vodka sauce.... yum!! 

I don't know if they still have it but I might go over there later tomorrow for some... *drool*


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I forgot to add to my list of comfort food and I can't believe I forgot it:

Milk! 

I love milk. If I get upset and end up getting a stomach ache over it, a glass of milk fixes it right up. And when I'm really sick, it's usually one of the only things I can keep down. Apparently dairy is supposed to make you more sick, or so I was told by the doctor when I had the flu a couple years ago and asked for milk when I was getting some fluids (very dehydrated). They gave me the strangest look about it. Haha. 

I haz a sad because I just drank the last of my milk.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Mmmm, milk. Po, I think you and I would get along great as far as eating preferences go . I generally go through 3-4 gallons a week just by myself. It's becoming almost as expensive as a crack habit though, milk here is like $4.29 a gallon. :sad:


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

It's like $3.80 a gallon here, depending on where you buy it. Bf uses milk for his random little pasta dishes, but that's about it. I think I drank the two cartons we had in about a week and a half, but that's not including the milk I drank at work either. I know I drank half of one of those cartons in one day, then I ran out of Cinnamon Cheerios and had to get more. 

At least I know if I ever find myself lost in Texas, I have someone I can eat with. :lol:


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Hot Chips & Gravy are always something that calmes me down. 

oooh and most of all a trip to *Max Brenner's *It honestly FREAKING AMAZING! chocolate by the bald man... ahhhh


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

JackofDiamonds said:


> Hot Chips & Gravy are always something that calmes me down.
> 
> oooh and most of all a trip to *Max Brenner's *It honestly FREAKING AMAZING! chocolate by the bald man... ahhhh


Ooooo. Hot chips and gravy sounds so good....  may i ask how you make them?


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

beauforever23 said:


> Ooooo. Hot chips and gravy sounds so good....  may i ask how you make them?


If I make them i use the deep frier. I can buy the chips frozen but i like to do the potatoes. I make them "chips" not fries so there thick. And just use Gravox gravy! But i usually just buy them from the roadhouse  im slack. Oh and just normal potato chips in gravy is good to! :wink:

Oh and my comfort food when i was living in the U.S for 6 months. More _home-sickness_ food. Were Buffalo wings with that blue cheesey dipping dressing stuff! So yummy!! the best ones were while i was staying at the Sheriton Hotel in Huston, Texas.

But 1st you cant get them in AUS, 2nd I dont know how to make them :'(


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

Mine is red wine and cheese. After a tough day (kinda day that makes you wanna punch something and cry) i tend to buy a bottle of red wine, and a packet of cheese slices, get home and turn up the music, sit and drink my wine and eat my cheese while i try to get on with whatever needs done in my room.


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

Chicken flavoured Instant Noodles


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Grilled chicken with barbecue sauce. Baked potatoes with garlic powder, paprika, and salt and pepper on the side. Iced tea (preferably Arizona's Half and Half or Lipton's green tea with lemon) to drink. HEAVENLY.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

JackofDiamonds said:


> Oh and my comfort food when i was living in the U.S for 6 months. More _home-sickness_ food. Were Buffalo wings with that blue cheesey dipping dressing stuff! So yummy!! the best ones were while i was staying at the Sheriton Hotel in Huston, Texas.
> 
> But 1st you cant get them in AUS, 2nd I dont know how to make them :'(


I can pm you my buffalo wing recipe if you'd like


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> I can pm you my buffalo wing recipe if you'd like


 
Oh could you?!! Thank you so much! I will love you forever! :lol:


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Dark Chocolate! Like, 85%, preferably with fruit, nuts and sea salt... Mmmmm! 
Anything deep fried, salty and crispy. Meat, bread, sugar, whatever!
Cashews, Peanuts and Sunflower seeds, I could live off of them!
I like high fat lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

GreyRay said:


> Dark Chocolate! Like, 85%, preferably with fruit, nuts and sea salt... Mmmmm!
> Anything deep fried, salty and crispy. Meat, bread, sugar, whatever!
> Cashews, Peanuts and Sunflower seeds, I could live off of them!
> I like high fat lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You would like White chocolate Almonds then! (there almonds dipped in melted white chocolate.) Its yum!


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

GreyRay i think you are awesome... I love like half the things on that list.. except cashews.. can't eat em' i'm allergic


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

I would die! litterally, I would die from an allergic reaction eating them lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I have a few. I love pizza, I love pickles, I love chocolates.


----------



## EternalSun (Mar 29, 2009)

Forgot to add - buffalo chicken pizza, if it's made right, is literally my favorite thing in the world. Of course, any kind of pizza is good, but I could probably eat a whole buffalo chicken one myself. That and a loaded baked potato. 

Why did I come back to read this thread again? Grrr, now I'm hungry. Off to scour the fridge.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

